# Dropped Samsung Galaxy Nexus phone - need advice



## Greiffel (Jan 1, 2005)

I dropped my awesome new phone from quite a height (balcony) and the screen is smashed, and it won't turn on (it did vibrate straight after when I tried though). 

We're being told that the screen/s alone will cost quite a lot to fix, but I'm also concerned about the 'motherboard'. As it's not showing any life right now, is it possible that it's totally broken and will cost a fortune to fix/replace that too, and on top of that we won't get any data (photos) back? 

Not sure if this means anything but when charging it, it gets really hot. 

Considering tossing it out and buying a new one but it just seems like such a waste.

Any advice is welcome. 

Thank you


----------



## _David (Jan 22, 2013)

Your best bet is to get a new phone.

For pictures, have you tried hooking it up to a computer? Which might not work if the USB mounting setting is off.


Jelly Bean 4.2.1 (JellyB-TSM) / Apex Pro / BreezeHD theme


----------



## Greiffel (Jan 1, 2005)

_David said:


> Your best bet is to get a new phone.
> 
> For pictures, have you tried hooking it up to a computer? Which might not work if the USB mounting setting is off.
> 
> ...


I tried that but if I remember correctly, (before it broke) it would only be accessible if it was on/I went through the security screen. As I can't do that now, I can't access anything unfortunately.

Had a quote and yes, it looks like it's not worth trying to repair. Massive waste!


----------



## _David (Jan 22, 2013)

Greiffel said:


> I tried that but if I remember correctly, (before it broke) it would only be accessible if it was on/I went through the security screen. As I can't do that now, I can't access anything unfortunately.
> 
> Had a quote and yes, it looks like it's not worth trying to repair. Massive waste!


This time get a heavy duty case. I use Seidio.


Jelly Bean 4.2.1 (JellyB-TSM) / Apex Pro / BreezeHD theme


----------



## Benoit99 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry to say but it is a waste except for the battery.

Advice: Dont throw your phone from the balcony unless it is a Motorola defy or an Nokia one.


----------



## Greiffel (Jan 1, 2005)

Yeah, it wasn't an intentional throw but after a few drinks, the view was too good and the panorama photo feature was calling....


----------



## MordyT (Oct 9, 2007)

The board may still be good.
The phone vibs as soon as it turns on, when it shows the word google. seeing as it still vibs, it may still be turning on.

You can pull data with adb, (even if the phone won't boot) depending on your setup.

1) Was adb turned on? This would have been at setting -> developer options -> adb debugging
2) Was the phone unlocked (not exactly the same as rooted) and running a custom recovery?


----------



## Greiffel (Jan 1, 2005)

MordyT said:


> The board may still be good.
> The phone vibs as soon as it turns on, when it shows the word google. seeing as it still vibs, it may still be turning on.
> 
> You can pull data with adb, (even if the phone won't boot) depending on your setup.
> ...


The phone vibrated the very first time I pushed the power switch, but has done nothing since then. It didn't show the word google, or anything on the screen for that matter.

I tried connecting it to my laptop to get the date and the first time, it tried to install drivers but failed. 
Also from what I remember, it wouldn't work unless the phone was unlocked. As the screen won't work, I can't unlock it.

I don't know if adb was turned on or off. Probably default as I don't recall changing a setting in developer options.

I've been told that sending it in for repairs will amount to the same as buying a new phone.


----------



## ibrahim0512 (Jan 2, 2013)

I know this is kind of obvious, but usually when my phone doesn't turn on but vibrates it's because It's out of battery. Although I'm pretty sure that's not the case I'd try charging it if I were you.


----------



## MordyT (Oct 9, 2007)

Greiffel said:


> The phone vibrated the very first time I pushed the power switch, but has done nothing since then. It didn't show the word google, or anything on the screen for that matter.
> 
> I tried connecting it to my laptop to get the date and the first time, it tried to install drivers but failed.
> Also from what I remember, it wouldn't work unless the phone was unlocked. As the screen won't work, I can't unlock it.
> ...


There is hope if it asked to install drivers. Pull the battery out for a minute, put it back in, and hit the power button. Does it still vib? Also, as the poster above said, throw it on the charger overnight.

Sent from my Google Nexus


----------



## MordyT (Oct 9, 2007)

Drivers can be found here: http://mordyt.com/software/Samsung_USB_Driver_for_Moblie_Phones_v1_4_6_0.exe

What I recommend you do is install the driver with the phone unplugged.


----------



## Greiffel (Jan 1, 2005)

ibrahim0512 said:


> I know this is kind of obvious, but usually when my phone doesn't turn on but vibrates it's because It's out of battery. Although I'm pretty sure that's not the case I'd try charging it if I were you.


Yeah I've charged it a few times. The charging light doesnt go on but it gets really hot.



MordyT said:


> There is hope if it asked to install drivers. Pull the battery out for a minute, put it back in, and hit the power button. Does it still vib? Also, as the poster above said, throw it on the charger overnight.


It actually hasn't vibrated since that very first time I tried to turn it on after I dropped it.

It also hasn't asked to install drivers since the first time. It guess it just said 'drivers could not be installed' or something like that, and hasn't tried again. 


MordyT said:


> Drivers can be found here: http://mordyt.com/software/Samsung_USB_Driver_for_Moblie_Phones_v1_4_6_0.exe
> 
> What I recommend you do is install the driver with the phone unplugged.


Thanks for the drivers anyway. I've installed now but the only thing that happens when plugging the phone in is that the pc makes that 'dong' noise, which usually indicates something is plugged in via USB. 
So there is _some_ life somehow, but nothing else is happens.


----------

